# Stem Wound Pin Set - An Evolutionary Dead End



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I recently swopped a couple of Smiths wrist watches for a couple of Smith & Sons pocket watches, one open face and the other a half hunter. My first encounter with stem wound pin set.

Half hunter open and secure in one hand, winds nicely with the other. Now to set the time.

One hand holds the case, the thumb nail of the other holds down the pin and the other hand winds the crown to set the time. Easy peezy.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

erm, wha ???  how many other hands do you have ?

any chance of a vid clip ?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Crumbs Smiths & Sons are an extremely high end watch maker!! You done brilliantly if you swopped a couple of English Smiths for those.......... your looking around Â£300 a piece if they just are standard timepieces.......

One advantage at the time was that when winding you did not accidentally interfere with the displayed time. But i guess all part of the evolutionary process from key wind and key set to stem wind stem set.........

Would love to see some pics!!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

A third hand would come in handy :lol: :yes:


----------



## Melville (Jun 17, 2013)

Even more tricky if you bite your nails. :taz:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> A third hand would come in handy :lol: :yes:


Can't help you there. I only know of a second hand shop locally! 

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian, do you mean something like this?



If so, although a bit fiddly, I`ve never found them too much trouble to adjust..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

With practice pin-set wristwatches can even be adjusted on the wrist...



by holding the pin in with the thumb



...using the middle finger to hold the other side of the case & the forefinger to turn the crown :wink2:



Although it has to be said that unless you hold your hands at just the right angle it can be a wee bit difficult to see where the watch hands actually are :lol:


----------

